# ...and this is?



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


 :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like a lot of people have been getting this tonight Andy. Judging by the number of double posts on here since this afternoon - when you retry to submit after thinking that the first one hasn't worked, it puts up the message a second time :?

It's happened to me a couple of times tonight.

**EDIT - just seen the thread below


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Looks like a lot of people have been getting this tonight Andy. Judging by the number of double posts on here since this afternoon - when you retry to submit after thinking that the first one hasn't worked, it puts up the message a second time :?
> 
> It's happened to me a couple of times tonight.
> 
> **EDIT - just seen the thread below


Same thing happened to me today


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sorry cant help myself stuck at work board and now i have posted in every section


----------

